# Post Pictures of your "house buck"



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Since portatrout has taken so much heat and been pretty much called a lier and other not so nice things I didn't want to hijack his thread. So I decided I would start a new one if anyone else wants to post a picture of their "house buck". I don't mean tame deer either. I am talking about a buck, or bucks that like to hang around the ranch house.

Think about it....most ranches that I know of feed very heavily around the house so that wildlife can be veiwed from the house area. This is very desirable for ranch owners and their guest. With such a large concentration of deer feeding in one area (obviously including does) it only makes since that some big boys will come right up to the house, especially during the rut.

Over the years we have had quite a few "house bucks" that seem to hang around in close proximity to the house for a couple of years or more before dying of old age. On our ranch the "house buck" is always protected to never be shot.

Here is a picture of our last "house buck". In the picture He is 5.5. This picture was taken out of the truck window with a regular camera right in front of one of our barns. The following year he looked pretty much the same, but was a real monster. I don't have a picture of him on my computer of when he was 6.5, but he was amazing. We never saw him again. He lived a good life and bred lots of does and died of natural causes.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Real nice mass, color, and stickers.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

I've got others but I am a little gun shy right now!


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice buck Chad and you are spot on about having "House Bucks".. I hope you, PORTATROUT and others keep posting your "House Bucks"...

Mike


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Port A has a nicer lawn. rs


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Port A has a nicer lawn. rs


LOL....

very nice buck! 
here are a copule from the ranch

the non-typical ran out of the brush when the truck rolled by....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Post them up portA.. ignore the naysayers.

awesome buck chad!

here is my house BUCK!

sorry couldn't help it! lol you guys have better houses than me. you never specified type buck though.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Post them up portA.. ignore the naysayers.
> 
> awesome buck chad!
> 
> ...


maybe we should trap yours and mine and start a breeding business....this guy usually shows up at the house...


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

PortATrout and others, keep posting up the pics. The ones that are negative are just jealous.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

osoobsessed, that palmetted deer is a monster freak, nice buck. And spout your buck aint to bad either, now who is going to be the first one to post a picture of Barry O? rs


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Man, you guys with access to these awesome animals are like rock stars, among ******** that is! Anywho, keep the pictures coming so the rest of us can at least dream.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

couple more from a friend's ranch...


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

OK, I'll give it another try. I didn't take this picture. Invited a fellow 2Cooler down for his girlfriend to shoot a doe and he snapped this one from right behind the house when we were driving around.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Here is mine...*

from S. Texas Ranch.

BB


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

I love looking at those bruisers. Keep them coming.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> maybe we should trap yours and mine and start a breeding business....this guy usually shows up at the house...


no,, it's a buck,, he had just shedded last year when he came out from behind the garage. LOL :rotfl:

Dang,, can I come take pics and dream at one of these places. WOW! awesome guys!:doowapsta


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

PortATrout said:


> I've got others but I am a little gun shy right now!


out of 100's of posts, don't let two measely comments from a lowlife queef ruin it for the rest of us

bring on the pics


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Here is our camp buck "Bucky". These pics were from last year. I do not have any from this year, but the drought hurt him a little. He was 4 1/2 in these pics and has been coming into camp since he was a baby. He is not scared of humans one bit. He walks right through camp while everybody is sitting on the porch talking. These pics were taking off one of our porches with 10 feet from him. He likes to eat corn out of the tailgate feeders.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

here's another "house buck" he's been known to scratch the RV and truck trying to get feed from the feed wagon...he's a breeder. :rotfl:

a 2cooler got really close to him, right Bobby???


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Those are some great deer Portatrout and osoobsessed. You boys have some biguns.

Here are a couple of more from a couple of years ago. I usually don't take pictures of live deer, maybe I will start.

Oh yeah, these weren't at the house, but they are nice none the less.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks Chad!

that dark antlered buck you got there is a hoss!!!!!


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Backyard...South Austin*

You got that right OSO! Here is a South Austin backyard buck from a couple of months ago.

BB


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Like Oso said*

Here is the big boy trying to get some corn right next to the barn!

BB


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

OSOOBSESSED~ Are those South TX bucks? The ones in your second post from a friends ranch, especially the MASSIVE drop tine buck is just breath taking, are those South TX bucks?

PortA~ Extremely nice bucks, you're doing a fine job on your management and your hard work is paying off!

Brother Bob~Is the elk in the bottom picture an albino or just really old, very interesting looking elk.

GREAT PICS EVERYONE, KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Grizzly1 said:


> OSOOBSESSED~ Are those South TX bucks? The ones in your second post from a friends ranch, especially the MASSIVE drop tine buck is just breath taking, are those South TX bucks?
> 
> PortA~ Extremely nice bucks, you're doing a fine job on your management and your hard work is paying off!
> 
> ...


hey Griz....

yes, all south texas bucks, just left to grow and breed.

as for the elk....he is a white elk, not albino, but white....crazy critters!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> thanks Chad!
> 
> that dark antlered buck you got there is a hoss!!!!!


He was a hoss. In that picture he was 5.5. The next year he was even better, and last year when he was 7.5 he was about the same as 5.5. Then he died a natural death after many years of improving the heard.

The picture I posted is not very good and one thing you can't see is a 4 inch kicker off of his right G - 2.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chad said:


> He was a hoss. In that picture he was 5.5. The next year he was even better, and last year when he was 7.5 he was about the same as 5.5. Then he died a natural death after many years of improving the heard.
> 
> The picture I posted is not very good and one thing you can't see is a 4 inch kicker off of his right G - 2.


did you guys find any sheds off him, that would be awesome to have!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Our place is really thick. We rarely find too many sheds. Also by the time the bucks drop their horns everything has usually greened up and they have stopped coming to feeders and are mostly staying in the brush.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chad said:


> Our place is really thick. We rarely find too many sheds. Also by the time the bucks drop their horns everything has usually greened up and they have stopped coming to feeders and are mostly staying in the brush.


i hear that for sure!

great bucks and pics...keep them coming!


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's one.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Brother Bob, what all has Big Boy elk tore up trying to get some corn? I know my horses tear up enough without haveing antlers to help...... Everyone posting has some really nice deer..

Mike


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Port A Trout and others, don"t let a few Nay-Sayers ruin it for the rest of us. Keep posting those 2 cool pics. Thanks


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I hunt vicariously (sp) through yall. I love seeing the photos. Mother Nature is incredible. Thanks for sharing and please keep it up!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> out of 100's of posts, don't let two measely comments from a lowlife queef ruin it for the rest of us
> 
> bring on the pics


Geeezzz, I thaught he was broke, sorry I hurt your feelings. Nice deer


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, Chad. That is a Hoss of a house buck.

That would have been hard for me to pass up; but I would have also.

....I...think.....:headknock


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

Brother Bob said:


> You got that right OSO! Here is a South Austin backyard buck from a couple of months ago.
> 
> BB


Hey Brother Bob..I live in South Austin. I see lots of nice bucks around the S. Austin suburbs.

There are some really nice ones in the large wooded area across from Bowie High. Found a set of 11 point sheds there several years ago just taking the dog for a walk.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

My son lives in Cedar Park north of Austin. The deer in his subdivision have taken over the lawns and flower beds. He has seen several this year with green, yellow and white spots. Some one has taken up paint gun hunting.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> My son lives in Cedar Park north of Austin. The deer in his subdivision have taken over the lawns and flower beds. He has seen several this year with green, yellow and white spots. Some one has taken up paint gun hunting.


just need ballistic tips now!:cheers:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would take up roping, oh wait, been there and done that. But now roping from a tree blind could get interesting, hmmm. rs


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> I've got others but I am a little gun shy right now!


ignore those boneheads....kind of like the guy that called the poster of the 192" buck a liar. It's amazing to me that someones got supernatural internet measuring powers and wanted to know who measured it....guy kind of got quite when it was posted on Los Cazadores!

I'd love to see more of those monsters!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

You guys are killing me... In the words of Jeff Foxworthy, "this is deer ****". I think I need to go to confession now. Thou shall not covet thy neigbors big deer.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

o_brother said:


> Hey Brother Bob, what all has Big Boy elk tore up trying to get some corn? I know my horses tear up enough without haveing antlers to help...... Everyone posting has some really nice deer..
> 
> Mike


mike

where do i begin....first was a trailer he thought was getting in on his "property" so he did some nice scratch and dent work, then there was the dozer.....then someone parked the feed wagon a little too close to my buddy's grandpa's RV, needless to say from the pics BB posted, his antlers shattered a window and scratched the heck out of the side of the RV, grandpa was NOT HAPPY....the feed wagon latch and system needs to be fixed just about every other week, the Excursion the wagon is attached too had some minor body "adjustments" as well. LOL


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Couple More....*

PS: I live in Shady Hollow with my backyard up against the greenbelt.

Here are a couple more: 1. A Lama that showed up on a S. Texas ranch hunt a couple of years ago. 2. Exotics at the Disposal Systems outside of Austin.

BB


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

You guys suck!!! I only say that out of jealousy. The only thing I get at my camp is cows. Those are some really nice deer. My old man's place has some camp deer. He'll put a bale of alfalfa on the hood of the jeep but the deer just stand on the bumper to get to it. Awesome pictures. Keep em coming


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Hook'em Hideout said:


> Here's one.


1) is that an 8pt in the middle
2) regardless, he is GIGANTIC

great looking bucks to all posting here.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> mike
> 
> where do i begin....first was a trailer he thought was getting in on his "property" so he did some nice scratch and dent work, then there was the dozer.....then someone parked the feed wagon a little too close to my buddy's grandpa's RV, needless to say from the pics BB posted, his antlers shattered a window and scratched the heck out of the side of the RV, grandpa was NOT HAPPY....the feed wagon latch and system needs to be fixed just about every other week, the Excursion the wagon is attached too had some minor body "adjustments" as well. LOL


dang, that elk would have been in my belly a long time ago pulling those stunts... what a pain in the arse


----------



## texastwo (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's a young one that hangs around our camp.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> dang, that elk would have been in my belly a long time ago pulling those stunts... what a pain in the arse


ya, my tios and dad and cousins came to the ranch shortly after BB was there, grandpa/owner of ranch happened to stop by, he saw the damage to the RV, came up to the lodge and offered up a bounty, unfortunatly, my tios were there to shoot some axis doe, but lets just say, he was selling it dirt cheap! LOL


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

He used to be a house buck. He would come to the feeder at the house almost every night for a few hours. The first time I had seen him he was 2.5 and he was spotted from one of our stands. I watched him grow to be 6.5yrs., and his 5.5 rack was much nicer, but he got to do his thang and breed several girlies. I felt terrible when I shot him, I felt like I had just shot my dog. It was tough to watch a buck grow for 4 years, and watch him at the house then shoot him.sad4sm (no I did not shoot him from or at the house)

He had 12 scoring points and a 21.750" inside spread...B&C score 150.
2nd best buck for me.


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

*My House Buck*

Well Here is my HOUSE BUCK. This was 3 years ago in KY.

Calvin


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> 1) is that an 8pt in the middle
> 2) regardless, he is GIGANTIC
> 
> great looking bucks to all posting here.


Yes he's an 8. One of the tallest rack deer I've ever seen on the hoof. Here is a few other views you might like.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I've got a video of a monster walking through my parents backyard in Lakeway. I need to try and freeze the frame and save it. Unbelievable size for a Hill Country buck.

Keep'em coming fellas!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Figured I would post a few of mine from the past week or two.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

freekin' awesome guys!!!!!! pictures of monster bucks on the hoof are very cool!!!!! thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice pics!!!


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

Old Whaler said:


> I've got a video of a monster walking through my parents backyard in Lakeway. I need to try and freeze the frame and save it. Unbelievable size for a Hill Country buck.
> 
> Keep'em coming fellas!


I live in Austin...Lakeway has a deer invasion problem. And there are some monsters sneaking around there. Darn near ran into a couple of yards a few times while staring at some 10 points munching on flower beds. Wanted to knock on the door and ask.."can I hunt in your front yard?"


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

My Mom lives in Lakeway. Seen some good ones driving through the Hills. I think Calvin wins the thread, though.


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

Lat22,
Thank you very much. I do think that the topic is Show photos of your House Buck. 

Calvin
Barbers Hill


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> mike
> 
> where do i begin....first was a trailer he thought was getting in on his "property" so he did some nice scratch and dent work, then there was the dozer.....then someone parked the feed wagon a little too close to my buddy's grandpa's RV, needless to say from the pics BB posted, his antlers shattered a window and scratched the heck out of the side of the RV, grandpa was NOT HAPPY....the feed wagon latch and system needs to be fixed just about every other week, the Excursion the wagon is attached too had some minor body "adjustments" as well. LOL


LOL, sounds like the elk is the 'dozer'. :wink:


----------

